# Uv through deli lid?



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if uv light is able to pass through a 190 oz deli cup lid? I brought a 190 with some freshly morphed Leuc froglets outside quick earlier to show someone and it got me wondering if I could leave them out for a bit in a shaded area during this mid 70s weather. Would dare leave them if I was any further than a stones throw.
Thanks!


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

If they're in shade how do they get uv? O.0 from what I understand uv comes from direct sunlight not ambient. I may be wrong but I'm almost positive that if they're covered completely by shade the uv light may not be there


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

DrawntoLife said:


> If they're in shade how do they get uv? O.0 from what I understand uv comes from direct sunlight not ambient. I may be wrong but I'm almost positive that if they're covered completely by shade the uv light may not be there


Do you know if uv can penetrate a deli cup lid?


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I just wanted to get the point across that I knew enough to not let them bake in the driveway without having to do too much thumb typing with my phone. Just wanted to know if its going to be all in vain before I spend time babysitting them with a temp gun in filtered light through foliage shade. It's probably not worth the stress of moving them around anyways. The deli cups are punched as well.


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm not sure what spectrum or percentage of UV passes through the cup. If you were trying to get them some UV exposure, I would be careful about doing it in a manner where they can't avoid the UV radiation on their own. Plus, your neighbors might wonder why you're holding hostile negotiations with a cup of frogs in your front yard.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

SDRiding said:


> I'm not sure what spectrum or percentage of UV passes through the cup. If you were trying to get them some UV exposure, I would be careful about doing it in a manner where they can't avoid the UV radiation on their own. Plus, your neighbors might wonder why you're holding hostile negotiations with a cup of frogs in your front yard.


A ton of leaf litter and a couple film cans for cover. My only visible neighbors are squirrels and woodchucks... The actual quadrupeds not the human kind.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but UVB will not penetrate a plastic lid in any significant amount (nor will standard glass, for those wondering).  Sorry Rob!


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

Just looked around some for ya while you're kicking it with the frogs and squirrels and I'm stuck inside. UV transmittance for PP is ~12% at 1mm thick around 290nm. PP is prone to UV degradation. So probably won't do much in the way of getting them some sun.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, much appreciated!


----------

